# Looking at buying a trailer, brands to avoid?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay people, question time. I'm looking at trailers, planning to hopefully buy in the next few months. Must be at least 6'6 inside height (though probably 7' would be better). More than likely will have to be a custom job to get exactly what I want so probably new but would accept used in good condition if it was exactly the style I'm wanting (unlikely though as I've never seen what I'm wanting).

Must be tough enough to stand up to lots of miles on bad roads and even a fair amount of pasture driving in addition to highway miles.

I guess main question, what manufacturers should I be looking at? What is your experience with the various companies out there; quality, customer service, warranty, durability, etc? 

What companies to look at and which ones to avoid? Been browsing basically all the bigger companies and not sure which ones are good and which ones are bad.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't speak with any authority on the trailer manufacturers in your neck of the woods however I would suggest you go with the 7ft height as it makes all the difference in just being nicer for both horse and handler. 

What are some of the trailers you see on the road where you are? And, how old are these models? That is telling on both the longevity/durability and the popularity of the brand.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you need to narrow the choices some...

Bumper pull or gooseneck?
Straight-load, slant-load or stock?
Ramp or step-up?
Dressing room/tack storage?
Steel or aluminum?
How many horses?

There are a lot of manufacturers out there...some do certain styles better than others...
We need a little more information on what you are searching for....


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You wish to enter the world of people trying to borrow your trailer. I'm so sick of it I sold mine to my bro. for one dollar. Now if someone asks to borrow it I can say it's not mine to loan out and say it with a straight face. I have a hard time lying.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> You wish to enter the world of people trying to borrow your trailer. I'm so sick of it I sold mine to my bro. for one dollar. Now if someone asks to borrow it I can say it's not mine to loan out and say it with a straight face. I have a hard time lying.


Just learn to say "no", when you do life gets so much easier.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

STT GUY said:


> Just learn to say "no", when you do life gets so much easier.


agreed.
Really easy to understand this one. Not sure why you would sell something just so you didn't have to say no.

I bet this attitude also spills into other parts of your life and makes things much more difficult than it has to be. Get a spine.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Some people get pretty arrogant when they hear the word no, like they felt they were entitled. I'm just sick of it. No seems to be a huge blow to their ego. They assume an entirely different attitude if I say it's not mine to loan. When I first moved to this area I was floored at the number of men who'd tell me they'd come out next weekend and ride my horse. I came home one day to find a man on my mare. He'd gone into the shed for the tack, took the horse out of the paddock and off he went. He'd just returned as I returned. The crap hit the fan then. Like I said, I'm tired of the crap and "fragile" male egos.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Some people get pretty arrogant when they hear the word no, like they felt they were entitled. I'm just sick of it. No seems to be a huge blow to their ego. They assume an entirely different attitude if I say it's not mine to loan. When I first moved to this area I was floored at the number of men who'd tell me they'd come out next weekend and ride my horse. I came home one day to find a man on my mare. He'd gone into the shed for the tack, took the horse out of the paddock and off he went. He'd just returned as I returned. The crap hit the fan then. Like I said, I'm tired of the crap and "fragile" male egos.


Their ego is not your problem. So are you going to sell your horse so they don't take liberties?


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

People are like animals, they'll push you as far as YOU let them. It's every individuals responsibility to set boundaries and expectations and be consistent, lastly never apologize for protecting your interests.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm getting ready to order a Logan Coach trailer. I love the whiz proof floor, no mats to haul out and the pee flows thru the floor! One of the few that make a mid-tack. Fell in love with the one my sister bought, very sturdy, roomy and sooooo many options. The closest dealer is in Stephenville, Tx.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

gigem88 said:


> I'm getting ready to order a Logan Coach trailer. I love the whiz proof floor, no mats to haul out and the pee flows thru the floor! One of the few that make a mid-tack. Fell in love with the one my sister bought, very sturdy, roomy and sooooo many options. The closest dealer is in Stephenville, Tx.


I would wonder if that is legal to have pee not somewhat contained. You can drive down the road and drain clean water out of your tanks so thinking pee might be of a concern.could you imagine if all the cattle haulers let that escape out the bottom of the trailer?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Gigem....
_
When you get the trailer please post some pictures...._
_*Sounds very nice and practical.......*_

It has peaked my interest....
I'll go on the manufacturers web site........never heard of a floor description such as this one.
:wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Churumbeque, I got back at the guy that rode my horse. I was the manager of the only bar in town and he spent almost every night in there. I had full rein so I informed him he could do his drinking at the bar down the road. Bar down the road was 30 mi. He told me, not asked a week before that he would ride my horse. I had told him he wasn't to and that he'd better think carefully if he did or he will regret it. He found out I wasn't kidding. BTW, in another post I've mentioned how yesterday the last guy drove up to the house with my trailer hooked on and wanted the key to unlock the chains.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

horselovinguy said:


> Gigem....
> _
> When you get the trailer please post some pictures...._
> _*Sounds very nice and practical.......*_
> ...


I'm just getting my loan worked out, so it might be awhile! But the website is awesome.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cheveaux, I see just about everything down here, sundowner, exiss, elite, cherokee, trails west, featherlite, CM, etc, and countless lesser known brands. Most are newer (within the last 10-15 years or so) and still in good shape, but most folks stick to highway driving. Not a lot that do much dirt or pasture hauling. There are a few old CM trailers around, but they are generally beat all to hell because they _are_ used for that type of work. That's what my current one is LOL.




horselovinguy said:


> I think you need to narrow the choices some...
> 
> Bumper pull or gooseneck?
> *Gooseneck for sure. Had my fill of bumper pulls.*
> ...


----------



## bat4bab (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a Trails West and love it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I had my featherlite custom made for me earlier this year...I LOVE it. I got exactly what I wanted and in my price range. It's been great to tow and I always get compliments on it. You should look more into it, they are very willing to customize for you.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I've only had bad experiences with 2 trailers and suspect it is because of all of the salt they pour on the roads around here in the winter.

Both the Bison and the Moritz developed ugly, noticeable streaks of rust only 1 year after buying new. The Mortiz was an extremely heavy, no frills stock type and the rust was only superficial but the Bison was junk within a couple of years.
Liked the Adams I used for a while, a well built aluminum with steel frame but pricing seems a little high. Planning on buying a Shadow Stablemate all aluminum in the Spring-sick and tired of dealing with all of this rust!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Smrobs, have you looked into a WW yet? They are reasonably priced and tough. If they don't have what exactly you want on their website you can call and ask if they can build what your looking for within reason.

Giggem, I know of two people who bought Logan living quarters trailers, brand new this year and had problems with the axles. Maybe a pure coincidence but I would make sure they are getting the problem resolved before soaking your money into one. The trailers were eating tires Logan tried fixing the problem several times and it didn't work they finally just refunded their money.


----------



## scarletnape (Nov 27, 2014)

I just purchased a used Shadow aluminum trailer yesterday and have no buyer's remorse. It tows true and even though it was stored outside by the previous owners, it looks clean. Shadow doesn't command as high a price as 4Star, Featherlite, Sooner or Exiss but it's still a well built quality trailer. The wiring is still in very good shape and all the seals and molding are still pliable.

If there are Shadow trailers in your area, give them a serious look.


----------

